

Fairphone: creating the world’s first completely fair smartphone - SanderMak
https://fairphone.webshopapp.com/fairphone.html

======
codeulike
sounds great, a phone without blood minerals.

 _Pre-orders limited to Europe. We ship in Fall. We need 5,000 orders to start
production!_

